# Question about ridesharing insurance



## Uberlava (Mar 11, 2018)

If I have ridesharing insurance with uber, is it still required for me to have ridesharing insurance with my insurance company? Thank you


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Uberlava said:


> If I have ridesharing insurance with uber, is it still required for me to have ridesharing insurance with my insurance company? Thank you


Read the coverages and notes on all three pages at this link for terms of Uber's insurance:
https://newsroomadmin.uberinternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/MI-1.pdf

Notice that most of the information deals with liability coverage for Uber. At the bottom of page three it shows comprehensive and collision coverage for your car (with a deductible of $1000, to be paid by you) provided you have coverage under a personal auto policy. So consider this- what if your insurance company does not cover ridesharing activity (and many don't) you could be left holding the bag for repairs and having to find a new insurer because your old one dropped you for violating the policy terms.
Also, the liability coverage limits are much lower when you are on the app awaiting a ping. If you were to cause a serious accident and your personal insurer denies coverage, you could be facing financial ruin.
Bottom line- you need rideshare coverage of your own.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Short answer: YES!

Long answer: Read the many posts here.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Plain and simple you are a subcontract. It is your responsibility to know what type of insurance to operate your business. Uber can care less about about or your livelihood.


----------



## JDE Driver (Mar 27, 2018)

First of all, I do not trust Uber or Lyft insurance to take care of me after an accident. It would be so simple of them to disable your App and close off most, if not, all lines of communications with them. It may not ever happen but I still do not trust them in a time need or their insurance's wallet.
I signed up for Geico Rideshare as a safety net. Yes, it costs me about $20 more per month but it's well worth to feel protected/covered. I, like most drivers, need to stay busy while on the road so I drive for both Uber and Lyft. I run both Apps at the same time until a rider appears on either one. Once I accept the ride, I turn the other App off.
Now to my point, during the "App On - Waiting for a Rider" period, MOST personal insurance policies provide ZERO coverage during this period. Most personal insurance policies will cancel your coverage if they learn you are driving for ride-shares. You have to rely on the ride-shares coverage with a $2,500 deductible. Most drivers, at least me, do not have $2,500 in the bank to cover this deductible. PLUS, if you are running both Apps, which ride-share company is going to be the one to cover you if the other one could be just a much liable since you were working for both at the same time? Answer - neither one will pay and if they do, it will be a very long drawn out process to get one of or both of them to pay up. Everything you do with them is digitally recorded so they will be able to tell if you had both Apps on if they really wanted to; by legal action.
I recommend checking your current personal auto policy during this "App On - Waiting for a Rider" period. I'm afraid you will be disappointed to learn that you have ZERO coverage. If I'm wrong, I stand corrected. Please correct me so we all can learn.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

People tend to want to agree with everything uber tells them. The fact is you make an insurance payment to a insurance company for your personal insurance. That is the policy that is going to get cancelled regardless of what uber tells you. It is a clear violation of your policy to use your personal vehicle in a commercial manner which is exactly what you are doing when you drive for a ride-sharing company. I can't understand why people are so naive to think anything different.


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

I called my insurance company (USAA) and added a rideshare rider for $8 per month. it's not all that expensive.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Short answer: YES!
> 
> Long answer: Read the many posts here.


Question, if your in a accident while ubering, & get into a accident with a passenger in the car & you get injured,does Uber cover your medical bill,s, some body said no? JMO


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> Question, if your in a accident while ubering, & get into a accident with a passenger in the car & you get injured,does Uber cover your medical bill,s, some body said no? JMO


Short answer, no. Uber insurance is primarily for Liability. However, if YOU are NOT at fault, and the at-fault party does not have insurance or does not have enough insurance, your medical would be covered under the uninsured or underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage but only during period 2 & 3.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

NYS is a NO Fault State. 
this is the coverage when app is on and no pax

*No fault coverage (e.g., Personal Injury Protection)*. This state required coverage protects you for medical and health expenses, lost earnings, and other reasonable and necessary expenses resulting from vehicle related injuries up to $50,000.


----------



## Chipin (May 4, 2018)

Taxi tony said:


> People tend to want to agree with everything uber tells them. The fact is you make an insurance payment to a insurance company for your personal insurance. That is the policy that is going to get cancelled regardless of what uber tells you. It is a clear violation of your policy to use your personal vehicle in a commercial manner which is exactly what you are doing when you drive for a ride-sharing company. I can't understand why people are so naive to think anything different.


Right , Tony Most of these drivers are patsies. An 86% churn rate ( turnover ) in a year should raise doubts about driving with Uber.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> I called my insurance company (USAA) and added a rideshare rider for $8 per month. it's not all that expensive.


I am absolutely stunned at this news, I would think it's much more expensive. I have no idea if my insurance company Erie covers ridesharing here in Maryland. I'm not sure they would keep me if I decided to do this. So is the lesson check with your personal insurance first, to inform them and see about their rates?


----------



## Stephen Gebhardt (May 18, 2018)

Uberlava said:


> If I have ridesharing insurance with uber, is it still required for me to have ridesharing insurance with my insurance company? Thank you


To be sure, you need to talk to your insurance provider and know the coverage. If you think your insurance provider is overly charging you. Go shop for a new one.


----------

